# Homesteaders



## NancyNGA (May 13, 2018)

The Homestead Act
_
"Signed into law by President Abraham Lincoln on May 20, 1862, The Homestead Act __encouraged Western migration by providing settlers 160 acres of public land. In exchange, homesteaders paid a small filing fee and were required to complete five years of continuous residence before receiving ownership of the land. ... The Homestead Act led to the distribution of 80 million acres of public land by 1900."

_Sod Houses

_"Sod houses were the successors to the log cabin during frontier settlement of the U.S. (and Canada).The prairie lacked standard building materials such as wood or stone; however, sod__ from thickly-rooted prairie grass was abundant. Prairie grass had a much thicker, tougher root structure than modern landscaping grass..."_

Sylvester Rawding house, Kansas, 1886 








The Chrisman sisters, Nebraska, 1886







Unknown, Kansas






Blacksmith shop, West Union, Nebraska ( Larger Picture )


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2018)

Whatever  works  best and is  fairly available  is what one should use.  Some folks  stack  hay  bales  for exterior  walls.  Light weight  and relatively
cheap.


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2018)

Fascinating scenes Nancy. I had to stop and consider why these people wanted to live like that.

Pioneering spirit- something I surely don't have They were truly looking toward the future and generations ahead, weren't they?

80 million acres in only 38 years!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2018)

Sod cutting plow.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2018)

_"Daniel Freeman may have been the first homesteader to file a claim under the new Homestead Act. For many years, that was what he claimed."_






_"... Freeman was a soldier in the Union Army on secret duty at Fort Leavenworth in Kansas. He may have been a spy. We know that for some time he had had his eye on a piece of land near a stream, Cub Creek, in southeastern Nebraska near Beatrice. Water was important to a homesteader. Freeman knew that the Act was going to go into effect on January 1, 1863. According to the stories his family passed down, Freeman had to be back in Fort Leavenworth on January 2nd. So, the story has it, he persuaded the registrar of the land office in Brownville, NE, to open up shortly after midnight on Jan. 1, making Freeman the first homesteader in the entire nation."_

Beatrice, Nebraska






_"At the end of his military service in 1865, Freeman returned to Nebraska and built a log cabin on his homestead. He "proved up" his claim, and later acquired a considerable amount of land around the original homestead. He was a highly respected member of his community. He lived on his homestead until his death in 1908. In the 1930s, the National Parks Service bought Freeman’s homestead and preserved it as a national monument."_

http://www.nebraskastudies.org/0500...braskastudies.org/0500/stories/0501_0201.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2018)

Claim shack.






Neighbors, on the property line.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2018)

Bea, nothing like getting away from the crowded city life.  LOL

Seriously though, that probably made sense back then.  For one thing you could hang your laundry between the houses and not have to put up poles.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Whatever  works  best and is  fairly available  is what one should use.  Some folks  stack  hay  bales  for exterior  walls.  Light weight  and relatively
> cheap.



It is usually straw bales that are used for walls on houses or barns.   Hay is much heavier, is greener, and will mold easily and then catch on fire as the hay overheats. 
Hay is a lot more expensive and often sells for around $150 per ton, while straw will go for around $40 per ton.  Since the straw bales are so lightweight, you get many more bales of straw per ton than you do with heavy alfalfa hay. 
Straw, on the other hand , is a by-product of harvesting grain, and the stalks are not any good for much besides mulch or bedding, making it a very cheap material to use for building a straw house. 
It is also great for insulation. 
When I lived in Idaho in my trailer, I used straw bales around the base of the trailer as skirting, and it really helped to keep the underneath of the trailer from being as cold. The same bales worked for several years, even though they had deteriorated by the end of that time. 
After that, I used them in my garden as mulch around the tomato plants; so the straw was well worth the small price that I paid for it. 

When straw is used to build a straw-walled building, it works best when it is in an area that is fairly dry and not a place that gets a lot of rain. 
However, I have seen straw barns in western Washington, which is known for being rainy. 
The straw is put up during the heat of summer so it stays dry, and then the outside of the building would be coated with something like stucco, or even concrete, to seal out the moisture.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2018)

HappyflowerLady, I tried searching for a picture of an old straw bale house and couldn't find one, only new ones. It seems to be popular now.  Maybe because they covered the straw with stucco or concrete. I'll keep my eye out for an old photo.  Thanks for the information. That was interesting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2018)

1905 Interior of a claim shack.
Quinn, South Dakota


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Claim shack.
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbors, on the property line.


I like these
treated slabs, board and bat, seems
had to truck wagon it in from a ways, looks
but tidily built...like from a kit


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2018)

I read in the Homestead Act that you could be away from the land no more than 6 months at a time.  I wonder if any left for the winter months and returned?  Also remember discussing the Homestead Act briefly in public school.  It sure seemed boring when you were a kid.  Maybe we needed more pictures back then.  

Tar paper shack, partially covered with sod, South Dakota homesteader.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2018)

RE:Claim shacks from Aunt Bea's post...




Gary O' said:


> .... seems
> had to truck wagon it in from a ways, looks
> but tidily built...like from a kit


That's just what I was thinking! Even checked the Sear Catalog.   I'll bet there were individuals, "entrepreneurs," at the edges of the homestead lands, who made such kits.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2018)

The government had certain "proving up" requirements and one that I read was for an 8'x10' cabin, I'm not sure if the government provided specs for the cabins._

"The Rev. Vogt had a man take out lumber for the group and build our shacks, which were to be 9x12, but the builder evidently wasn't too good at measuring so they were 8x10._ _The lumber, hauling, and building cost me $12.50. I still have the bill. I had an oil heater, gasoline stove, dishes, store-bought chair, a box for a table, and __cot__. When I started living there, there weren't any single women on claims near there, but single men and women came fast that spring, also married couples." _- Martha Stoecker Norby

https://www.sdhspress.com/journal/s...tha-stoecker-norby/vol-16-no-1-proving-up.pdf


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> HappyflowerLady, I tried searching for a picture of an old straw bale house and couldn't find one, only new ones. It seems to be popular now.  Maybe because they covered the straw with stucco or concrete. I'll keep my eye out for an old photo.  Thanks for the information. That was interesting.



Didn't one of the Three Little Pigs have a house of straw?


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> The government had certain "proving up" requirements and one that I read was for an 8'x10' cabin, I'm not sure if the government provided specs for the cabins._
> 
> "The Rev. Vogt had a man take out lumber for the group and build our shacks, which were to be 9x12, but the builder evidently wasn't too good at measuring so they were 8x10._ _The lumber, hauling, and building cost me $12.50. I still have the bill. I had an oil heater, gasoline stove, dishes, store-bought chair, a box for a table, and __cot__. When I started living there, there weren't any single women on claims near there, but single men and women came fast that spring, also married couples." _- Martha Stoecker Norby
> 
> https://www.sdhspress.com/journal/s...tha-stoecker-norby/vol-16-no-1-proving-up.pdf



Very interesting Aunt Bea. I read quite a bit of her diary, saving the rest for later.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Didn't one of the Three Little Pigs have a house of straw?


_Temporarily interrupting this thread for Breaking News! (2015 )_

The Ohio Department of Transportation removed three miniature houses a day after they were placed along U.S. 35 in the area where a semi hauling more than 2,000 piglets crashed on June 9, because they were a distraction for drivers, and officials feared they’d cause an accident. 

Xenia residents discovered the houses Monday morning. They’d been placed there by an unknown person, and they were modeled after the houses from the Three Little Pigs folktale. One of the homes was made of straw, another was made of sticks and the last house was made of bricks.







_Back to normal programming.... _:whome:


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2018)

OMG, too funny, Nancy!


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 15, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> HappyflowerLady, I tried searching for a picture of an old straw bale house and couldn't find one, only new ones. It seems to be popular now.  Maybe because they covered the straw with stucco or concrete. I'll keep my eye out for an old photo.  Thanks for the information. That was interesting.



My estranged younger brother (68) built this home in 1999, shown in a real estate listing I found.  It was all straw bale construction.  He was a mason by trade, specialized in Finish construction methods.  He also worked in Texas with a general contractor building straw bale homes across the border with a Mexican crew constructing homes for the workers at the waste treatment facility that was a joint venture with Mexico & the US.  It's been 16 years since I talked to or had any contact with him or my younger sister, bad blood.

Him & his wife had a rather unique outlook on life.  After it was finished, he gave an interview with one of the larger local papers.  Pictures & all, the article was all about how it was constructed & pointed out the many ecological advantages of the construction methods.  Me being a little sarcastic as my nature pointed out that it would have been more pertinent in those days if he hadn't stood in front of his massive fireplace that probably required a forest to keep burning.  

He has tried several times to sell but anyone wanting to buy at those prices wants one of those newer tract homes of the same color & style as their neighbors.  As my wife found with her crafts, nobody wants to buy just want to find out how it was created so they can do it.  Yes, it looks like a firetrap but according to him they don't burn because of the tight packing & stucco covering.  Can't say.

https://www.movoto.com/tremonton-ut/630-n-2300-w-tremonton-ut-84337/pid_yxlqb55boh/for-sale/


----------



## NancyNGA (May 16, 2018)

Jules Allen - Little Old Sod Shanty on my Claim
Recorded in Los Angeles, CA. April 8, 1929


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2018)

A family off to find and settle their homestead, 1886. Photo from the National Archives


----------



## NancyNGA (May 20, 2018)

Today, May 20th, is the 156th anniversary of the signing of the Homestead Act by President Lincoln. 






:birthday:


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

Doraville and the Hackenberg Family







Agnes Lamb on the day she filed on her homestead land near the town of Washburn, North Dakota, ca. 1906


----------



## hearlady (May 20, 2018)

Wow. I would love to have the land but times were so hard with survival being the #1 pastime.
I bet kids were too busy to think about shooting up the school.


----------



## Meanderer (May 21, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Doraville and the Hackenberg Family



*NOTE: By clicking on the link above the picture, you will find their Family Journal.  If you click on full screen and use the magnifier slide, at the bottom, you will be able to read the entries.
*


----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> *NOTE: By clicking on the link above the picture, you will find their Family Journal.  If you click on full screen and use the magnifier slide, at the bottom, you will be able to read the entries.
> *


I just skimmed through that family journal, but found an interesting poem by William Hackenburg (1894-1967), p 221.  He was not a homesteader, a WWI vet, maybe inspired by the Depression years?  His poem sounds like my uncle, the WWII vet, always a bit of a rebel.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2018)

https://www.archives.gov/files/publications/prologue/2012/winter/homestead.pdf

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUTExMVFhUVGB8XFxgYFxkdGBgaGBgZFx0ZFxgYHiggHRolGx0XIjEhJSktLi4uFx8zODMtOCgtLi8BCgoKBQUFDgUFDisZExkrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrK//AABEIAKABOwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQEGAAIDBwj/xABEEAACAQIEBAQEAwUGBQIHAAABAhEDIQAEEjEFIkFRBhNhcTKBkaEHQlIUI2KxwTNygtHh8BVDkrLxJFMWF1STosLi/8QAFAEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP/EABQRAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APS0xvjRTjfAbjEVKmm8E 3 4xAOJv0wHSm4IBx0xXvE1aotNdBAbXIF aFYlehB6/KOuDeC8XpVVUKYaI0tuY7HY/7tgGmEvG2/eKOyk/U/6YeYQcYg1D6AAj5av64DbwkJp1GP5qp yqP5zh7hX4Zpacsm99Tf9Tsf5RhpgNlxsMagY2wEjE4icSMBEYzTjbGHAaxjAMTjMBBxEYnGRgIxmJjGEYCMZjMZgMOInE4yMBmNTjbETgNJxkYgjGasBM4gnEYzAZjWcTjVsBkYwDGDEHAYcQcTOIJwGpGIjEzicAMldTjoHGBFrD H6wfocdFcfpb3EEfY4AgMMbjA65hf1Ee4P WOfEajNRqChUUVSh0GRZotvtfrgNOL8LXMooLMuhtaspAIIEA3GKNn2Wmx5kNz8JEAg3 E2B3A7GOhxw4fkKzic0zVHGoslaswVYkhdF13gT/F8sEHgpAlKBNGpE WC4ptG4AE6Qd4GzMMA84L4lZQAzF1/i If4uvzxrnuJajWqCdM2kgQAANgfTf1xTarOh0CnDzdDuCOhJkR64eBtNFv4lb79MB6HwilpoUVPSmv10ifvguMebZbjNSkFCsRba4PQRp7 hwyHjbyjFYgRuIlttiF2 uAvOMjFTy/j7KuQASZE2DD5QyiT7SPXDhPENAxLET0I/oL4BoMbYCXi1E/wDMHzkfzGOv/EaI3qoPdh/XAFYg4E/4tl9vPoyenmJ9N8d1zCESHUjaZEe2A3xgwu4lxdaanTzNoZh mRFifcjGnB IPUOl1WQupip2JPw6fbrPTANIxmJxmAjGYjE4DCMRicYcBBxONSMYTgMONCcCcU4rSy6F6tRUUdWP2Hc gx5nxn8UyxK0KXeGcxbadIv2MTgPRuJcTWkpMifU2HucIanjDLppVagrVqjABE2kwAC3wqB9fTHlGe4vmM0QarlgNhso9lEDBPBEAr0p6PP0jAe8rMCd sXE h64wiRHfGzYjAZjXG2MwGsY1IxtjMBzxhGNiMQRgNCcTHpjMZOATJnqDQCdJ7MI/wBMG0qCbr1vY/5YRPQG5Jj2xotAqsJUamVMjT2buPhN 4/NgLGMu3Rz84P88bmk3XQR7R/nio5jjWdoxBo1RIElGDes6WA 2LZk2apRlviOrpEQxAHytgK14syh0tWC0tCgBldtIYSIYGy6pJGk/wAMGbYL4dxc0NFDQrAKhDK3/uAN13ud 2Ns0wrUnSJFRIj0YR9QYPuBhXw4T 8I5gqoB2NNfLJj/D98Bd66Ky8yhhEwwB9euPOKqFvJpn87oh/xEC3bHoeZOmg09KZ y4p9PKg5rLwbaww/w3/pgLHS8L5ZW1qhVoiQxm07TPc4rn/y8pDX5tRnlgysRBUXmRJDNfeOnTF8BwJxdG8slCQy/wAUWNjeD0vt0wFJ4V HqaxUFUhFuFUXLAyLnYWE9zO2CuIcEruxFDm08rSdMNZo3E2ZTPrvi38OI8pCJgqDfe4m/rjjwgGa5IIJrNv6KgH2AwHnuc8McSCk79xTcE9OhMn5E4r9bLmnK1xVQ/xo0/8A5Y9zGJYAiCJHY7YDwoLS6N9QRhllvEFVJgUKm2nWCYjYABwAN mPT834aydX4svT/wAI0n3lI/2MJ8x HWSbYVU/u1Cf 8McBTc74nztVdCinS1yP3VNQexuSWX3tjl4nzzpXWpSd1UIFDKSPgkdIM6YwXxvwAaFZWV6jZYgSdQDBy0EOFiVIIII6ggxaeNXwpWr1lTKODSBiqTVZkp9RGoatUflE sYAvhPjfNINLsHHRnEx7xBI9d/fbD6j4 i1WgfRkaQfUSBb54Wv Gtb/6xf/tEf/tgin4Jq00K1KyurMogAzcwdIiQ/Y6gO8jAPKHjjJNY1Ch7Mp/msjB9HxJlGEjMUo9WA xvirZnwJUq1CXqUqaAEItNSY7CDEneTMnHLL/h5VDo9SvSKqysw0m6qQSJPSJwFyynHctUYrTr0mKiWhxYTEk7YTZv8QchTkedrK/pViPk0QfkcKU8c5VZ/wDSDTrKyoSdJOkNpKjeV5Z64W8U8VcJrKqtlKhWnqZFVVRNTESSEcblReDgCs9 LeWQwtGs/wAkUfdiftir8W/FLNVZWkqUQdj8bX9SAPtin1Mn5lcU6SMSxEKLkljYDHonDfwjZkBr5gISASi09RU9tZaCR6CP54DzfO5 rVbVWdnb9TMT9Ow9BjKVIyD9PbHpHFvwsqU0By9Y1TN0ZVW0TvMEyIvGAqH4VZogNrpUybldTSPfSpH0OArGTS9zAn/cTi/wD4ecKptWappDKgJUm5JJgeggdrzgFPw2zq/wDMy7/Ngf8AtGHv4a5cUzWWSSp0mAdO5uD3MHfoBgL0cRjDjMBAGJjE4g4DUriCMTOMnARGIIxM4ycBGnEacbE4zAVoPTPX WJNWnIGr Hbv3 YGNQgn8p X uOjpa2ACz6qqPpILAbMDp fp8 mHvh3MmpQViLkuPWzsBM9YjCnij/ALsn9QE7dx0Prf54K8OVxSp W5CgEEEm0MBYk v88ByowWMEAAkED0b7YFp8JejTYs4OupUdSJ5VdtYBnqJM/PBee8O5OozkN5Tkln8uoFueYkobSdzbAfDMpWFUebm1bK0dqcqzWWF8xwJkXY3I6ewPeP1T xVDF/LEj1MSPvireD6k1qasSTqYrJJuKZHXpEz6gYO8bcdo6TlA81WIJAuFhgYYzY np0wT4J4P5aCvUHOwhAfyqevu1vl7nAWgk9MbnHN2gbE 297YXvlq8NNZVljohdlm0zuwHynANDiYwuytQ3VmZwBdyANR6xpAH WC8jm0rIKlNgyNdSNiASJE uA7gY45qsUAIGqSAB7z1x2BwFna4IWPy1VU 83wBFKuTPI1iR06GMRWzYUgEG9hsBPrfEmppLWJ6gDc22HqYOKAz5l6dRyRzQ6z8UzBAU9gTbe3SMA18T57zKv7LUbRTldRXrIBDEkWUNBtG2 K7TzlfJZ9MtSrE0jUpJVlV0szsoMSJHKVFj0wo8SPXomj50s1YNo6MFp6QQ4mwlhET98JM3xBpBZJ6qQ7WYEEMTuY7D/TAfQk2xwonW2v8osnr0Lf0HpPfAWWz3nKqqGAZZYmxC7fU7ffphmI6YDYjCjxfVdMlXNNgG0RqP5QxCsfkpJ WG2rAXHKYfL1VYAqykMDMaTZpj0nAeEtnKdA/vZ0aYPLJJaNo6evt74T/tKibA7D6gnptYjDrxZTTL1auWI1UlqAIpJlRUOpdLbghW9QYuDhZw lSDOWJZAlQi19S5epoDjoNei4tJXvgLv DXC1atWzM6gnIs7gm5 gt88esswEkmAMVD8Nqa0eH0PhLMpdiv8AGzOAx6sA0fTFir5lWUqygqQQQdiCIIPywGlXjVAf86lvHxr/AJ4KpVlcakZWU7FSCLGNxjy/OZWhRqHLimAjGFOklwrGCS53gW/1nHoHC1o0aS06K6UXaNj3Pud8AzDRftim/hkSaVZj1Zfrok/zxYOKZ8JQqtflpu30UnCD8Mswpy7qDzayxHoQFB9rRgLicRiZxrgJJxE41Z4BJ2GNaVUMAymQcB0JxzLYmcQWA sXwG0YjE4w4CBiYxgxhGAqA4gptIMCSYtaf8sLsl4kFUkaQsECZkXMD54C4hw7yVA8yoxZ0F3a2moCYvtAj2xXPFbGhkXKMVYul1MEEMDYj2OAv1fnBplh0YWHvG/fT9MIONgZrLVKVSrSRplBEAxcBpNubqMD8UzrUq2RST 8qCm97kGl5ZJ7wWDe4xWcxmK5qZ0FwVyyBhIWZKExMX2OAunA8ur09ICgDlM3mAATaxx3ocIzdMstLNUkQiF1UyzJvygiJUE2BmPkMF CqSpkqQqBTUqL5hPq/wDoBhtsohE1TJlvX2wFZ4F4Sajq8yvTqBjqbUjybRaTYk7tvvi2UczWDgmshRVIA0sSSSILH0AIHvJxzLqQeQA/3rYytmqQkBfvgGWT4tv5jqe2hHHvM/L747ZhadZlGqopuBAIm0kGR6Tiq5vPUJgK5J3hiB8oOC GcSpmvS0hpsskndrTc u/tgLiiAAAbDbASlKC6FhRJYA/xuXMekk4Pwh8USAjDe4t8oAw IkXWWBgHSCIu2rQFubEkGPbAj51yGEJPnggBzNzvOjbptii5jPtTrVFJgNVSBP66TSD/Dq1H5nFj8K5s1a1AQzSDUYzyrojcEzckfXAXqjSYwz2PYGR164rfiXhbFxpnS5loIserEE9u3bForPAnEvEX29cBTfGnh4V8nSWk0VKN0WL1JXmSD1MavdceacF4O2YqimyMBqIckKgUQSSwAW8Awp1X3i8emeI OUWpVFoVVeoOemoJlnQk6UPdgGW28x1x5vx/xNXr065pLTXkUuYIrFLiVb 4x7GGPtgPTOFcZoVFNKhU1NSIWqVJkEIIAPVYsCP0nrOG1HNjm5rjTvuY33x4n4fq/s6gpALiGM73m/wB/ri5K7lAQ4VjvABB /wDucB6C2fW0Xv09jgLi3FoUgEAWnqTOo6QO8KcefcP4nUL1UqEGNiFKyLd5m/r1wflcxqqCSYLKsHreZAPt06TgKT Jazm6hAPxUyf8KqGPoAf6Yq1UvSOoypIWopBMlXWQR8jf6Y9D8TZcVnqI6gT YEBiAQQAQLjY7xjzDiFOt5vl1FKsNKKCZ0qAFUA7EReR3J64D33gpKJTQEgKigkBdI0qBcRA X9Ma1vFNPWKSFqplgzBeUFROmQAJ9PTCjw9n1Oum7HTU31Ha20 oOBa1N9bIlRVlpV5A2O9x2wFwFClT0VnVRUKglj3N4n0Bj5DG/D65qUTUupMmx2v0JF l/XFeyw8uDVr1KhA EO2i/Qdo/2cAV/Gb YMumWqIpOnWwsY6rO4wDnxO7plK5NViPLIIMX1QvQeuFv4ZZkFFbT8OrmBsNZmGgzO9ojbrhR404hVOSqg7HQptsWZLT3i8YB/CvNsNc/C7BAOzATP0IHyGA9fzefBpVLRyN12sRPp0vhhl2lQT2xQK/EGVmQtpN1I6GRt62P/AIx3oeIK68msWsOWbD1 n1wFkzudqJ8aC/Z7R/04rHFeONRcItJwjLMq5EGTYEDcWxvnONmrZmFu1u53 Rwr4jnlClQS1wTJkAiIgAXPpgG6 NHM01paXUAMGkxIsWa2kxJAIM/I404FxoZjNouvVpJIgErZSbHb54VeHaZo a1VtXnNqOoS0CYDdDvt0xdOG5gs66YKtO3S247jAPBiTjXGHATjMYMTGA84z7SyT0YtPsjX9pOKf42cOlGkIPmZhFPqDP8AWMW/MD96CdtJj5x/kfrio J4bOZBB0qmofZShH2VsAT4nqauI5JR081/qv8A/OBOM0fLpcRdb e6FfXzAoIHs7sv HG9epq4qsn zy/3LEH7Njr4YU5jL5UET5mbiJsVSs2Yv7/vfkmA9VyoFOhSQCQFVRbooAmME1aqkCwMnt2v/LC2olbWqkrtIg9BaNscMupdjAJ0k9R0scA0ztNNHwLaOg 2NqwXyyYF17dxhfVNRRdYHppje3XGuYasAQRI X9cA3asgAlenQT/ACwC1ZNStEQZnb1/phXmaFU/EBBmJK/OfrgUtUsCAIgdOwHbAeiHCnxEhNMf3ot6g4Z02sD6DA3EgDTYmOXmv6XP2nAeTeIMrUNYFKbtpakSVUnbzSb/ADX6jFm8GUa1OoiqgtTCsWkADlLGYmZAHvilvn6prLU1VkFaqtRgjMIpyGUWMCU0gyO/rj0vwbmRUaqwaqQFQfvD/fMiw9PpgHz5tDu2xmx2IPX12wr49mKmkilUYkgcq0gxIYx1Pv8ALB1bKU9WtlvO02Pv3/pgxHAsI WA8vXh1PK16PnTUFJtTKKbagxMUyD YaiLGBbr1jinB2pZutW8qtUovDDy6Wspa6MARIF49CB0x6VnsrTqACoitpIZZF1YGQVO4IPbAmQoGkHZjCg9T VdjPtH3wHgSZpEZ1QkoD 7ZhBjoCJN nXFoq8ZR6Y PWAAI06T2JvMRhb KHDBSzjMDC1YqRAIBaQ1iI/tFY/4jgDgfCKmZU6a609B0lWqMpNpBUAXG/0OA70uIVF1EhmcNNMLOmJEapBO46A4d0 LlKHmq2p1UOFaxeFI pMC39cNOGJl1oLQzFA1HpjSaumQ0QZSprU/y2OB PV6Bp0xlkSlpYF9elYVVMGHqEETb5/MAH5zBhqU0yV5qTQYJ7sBBidxvimcayoTO0X1TrcVGVtgVItP6TAHphlx3i37Sf2eorOag1U3AHIQ11Inmp8pJ7RImcJf C1j 8NMihTnnPKp9tRux6D2wFzXME6tagKD0gq4Ow/odtvUYr3GePKpKopqvuzCwXrHWThbmOIGoRl6AgGSGZjsbk32P3G2I4bkQab03EFWMm956g9R0n0wHJuNhv8AmZn2lGHyBwx4A5LeaKRsCutpB5hFhJiO4HXbphL5EwqpLBoMC/Unbpiy8ORVdRVV0XSCw0gR3sCSet/tgOXiWpUWgS5EsyCxsSDqmNhce/fBfgrMhcudgQ5M9ZkEH WDPG60GylHyTqmoAZljAR99IkGSL2wR4CU5WrmqekssjR0PKzfXlI YiMA/wCMVQ4p1RPMIYH9QtMjuP5YDauCSWi5/wBfl1vhonFqbl0dJB51DAXj4gJ3a4PS09sJUr0qtYIo06l1QssYDafXmJkAbWwGZnNgWAiR3ue59F9fpjWhUQCYljaxiLRCi8e/XDvM ELeaqt3ZXUtMdIse3paNsL85Up0hPl0yB1WBJ7AEAz6ffAcC7QSv0N/SPv9sNODZxsqbGREinvpF5YmbD19OuBMlmhI/dMnNEEjYHextP8AvpgagVckAONR1S0jeIBbAXrLcdqVE1J5ZIMEEH6TNm98F5TjDGmzugGmbT nffa9sVTg/BqwYtSlVB5ixlSLSFtfrt9RhpxbNgGnlyYNRSdXbQBuNyJI7bHfASfGbipoOVIF4fzBBgTcabXtfB6eKFi9JgfQg/eMVDPZ8ZZGfMMqtJWlTkE1GmARBMrJB9OsbYihxWnpX4HsOYNINuhBjAds 2p976VB9DBsflGKdxGkzcWoDotEn7VB/Mj6YuGYaSrM1MahO8ADb94dgR3OAqfhjM/tr5jSrpo0rpdSbeWJvETD2noMBV6VT/1 dqHanSC 3KrH/tOH/wCGCBUyyOpka6g7qwNVb/4ajD54W5jgGYp/tzVKZX9o5UJBgDTUHMQCOo27e2GPh5qor5dyQdCv5sfqcKbDqJ1CfXAXxs0q1izH8sewJJ/rgyi6KBp6gme8nFUNeazGCEAFupMTE9/ng/KZ2EMzE/SwIFx64Bjn8zJUKLagJ6fEO3zxrxasU5STzAbdJMR/PCU5u6md2G /x ntjWtXJFzuwkztBG04BtmMyZ0/lFrbye FeazXOLzcTPpH /lgDN8SCs2kmbfL1wLSzutwQO1vW5wHreV Bf7o/kMYyBtasLGxHoRBxWsx45ytEOGZ4paFb92RHmK5U8xBIIRrx09cAcV/EnK5er5bU6zsyqwCqtw219V72t1BwFe/ KaeXdqNQVkFMlSfLYrKnTYqDY7 0YLy/j7LoNaVVqCOdLq2naQGA/MR9ThaON5ms1SrRy pWaVRal1YgswqNACidRHv88R 11qyVFr8Oq/ASdPl1OoEreSRqmB0BwBlX8UvNOmnRvMKdQG/SZsNrx/PF18HZ1q9DzGXSdRkTNxbf6/XHii5bJCfNUobzqSomx7MBf0x7D4FAGUTyCvlyShIa4gXv6zgLLWO2AuIkQFOxN/Yb/zGOy1iTcCBckGw33BuPvhfxOsGMC8iJ 5/pgPPvxcpWyzEf2iOJ9QVcf8AcbemKb4dRvMiY1LaRqBIO249fpj1v8RODJXo0gwM03kQfSCD3229MIqzURQVQqq0csIAFNyDYdyfqcAuXJOZlqdhMeVynvIL n2wm45lmAaWBv0pgX/h5j2j5YcuK8wKiH3pknbpzDrgTOUmaDoZoiT5iCCDPw6DHXfocBScstMURWNVtaKYU02WGMn 11b3tA6C O2f4s1anoOYqMDe9PUoMbH3i3zxb0oSTNBSTufMQntH9n/uMaVSqGWogRIE1UE7bRTnrgK/V4elOifKpkMAupiCLJebiJmCQN8B8Iy7ozageaDPq0kzBIIj1xZdesFTSBRwCCMwp1KQdgEPLE47UuDCvUAamzS4LaqzFJB0y8oAQB0naNxGACo CDVyz5zTOl5VJ/tObSxk2AEztcqR7iUOHmkT 68tXBGkMpmCATA6je/pj2N6dBssctRICCn5a6BYQABBClbSL3icea5zJVqT6KshSNQMu42BgFSl2AG5Hw98APk8p5jojA6NXNqkWEQBbrGDqmUpebUpFQnMrTOogAgiAdhMkb9D6YGzOZqI1RGOo/kItI KA568wA pnDHhtdKuou/Mk3Kg8qhZAVF1EwR33HfAPOHZGPLNXMUzFlctLQAQZUmACbe LLSzOTyqFqYpgREpGowJgdwYt0thDkaFIUmd0OkAldUh9Kn82pQOxt oEbzgb9nCM40p5YcLqFOtL6ltpKAyRPxQPlgLXkuOU66AqGWRPMI Qnf3iMVviuUoPUCClK/GdJawAmY6G/p7YsvCeFUERXQA6lBBmRBFovBCc7laEa6iJyjeBPrBF//GAoiCkKgmkxRrrBaSDtt19PUYsNDK5dCNVMEmISJIn9V4n0w5pZailgqAnvE3xUCfNrzTdaZYHTRMFG0mSxKwRU3HbffAOeO8cp06TK9NlVhouhK83KAQNgdtx7jfFf4vxivTNOcvQipIBZ11Lpgiea67fCThvTGZRSnwatiNJMxaC2/tc4o3HaJSshzjLmBqMq gaAd2/eIu8AkDqD74ATjlKpXqpUzFHLUy6MqEnVrAWV06XKRrItM77zhevA81U524hl6bMSSjEArfYqRb2xbuL5zK5kKDSdxTX8pTTAgDSsGPcaTYdhgY8PNPlTPV6SD4UkHSDeJkW6/PAD5TKVHTTVps6AfC5mbyAVANyCbbd4x3q5UMOStUolQOZQysvUyQ09CCTIxYxRZWVWZBUawCg3gHmYbqo2k9SML082oZWX0zMaVA6byJHX/F7HAJ2yfEJCnPvVpEcw1kMVNo1AE7QfWI6465Th6UKyBalQySQrAQLHZwoJ9jPTDLLJWaFNFm7cpv6kEAAYJakyKGKFD8JJDQTexJtG8HuQMAFmQC8iooMXHqOu/wDuMSuck3KHrIO1rWnAfFmYsCQYb/KcLRXIIsR3sJi4 eAbO3MDIsZAt6/6WwJms1yHmUXncXg40yqM2xiDqIIkx7Cet5xz49QZqYKhdJjURFiReJuTM7bWwCWtnDHxA3id8d6WcIWo87KWsPTucL6tHQQrbixHe8cveThvwunSKlapGkg/FYEC959vtgLX4So5FclTFSitSpW0GorMt WoQwEzARzbprGD L G8pVfMa6elkJFNi 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 kmqAzCRNhtqMYSmkGh34tQsAABmMzIC2AjSLRbvgL4aWb8zyhUKKGKSCVVSuokk7xpGv/PHDi1BaVBzXrVtVGoFqKSWRpV3QJLSI0k6rWYW7JM74 IKF82cyabhwqUqYQkhl0ligJSGMj0xpX8R1Kgc1ai/v6ikppUklBAIEcqjbUOnTAN Hlc7lsr5ShQalZJjTrNNVCajEnUXKwfeLY3/AGX/ANRQyr02BqVNBIYMlRYBZki0JcHYgiO0o/8Aj9V0WhRZVenUNRD5fwEEjXt1iwJ6egGBcrxnNK6VVVKj5VyAkRK6y7sXFizVJaLbsB0wHrNCpry6tRpGmWYiG6KLa5P5YAP0xS14XTNat5kfumJZHUc6sY1AfoBaAp3gz0mwf/EiJ5WgFU1rSUfERJh9SxNhyi/1xSPFHH6j5qqKbqgqqEVyga2lWPL0OpRc/a0A2fheYyzkUKSmnWZtKs6inqK YopaoILwDpI6sOmK62RzlXMgGnoZ10lVrSjvRimxYzpARRTlQBOodxiM34gzmuk7tTCIKcAzGrLEvTL8wIeZDQRIJ9sA8N4g9BU0Meao1RhplZqqoYkqBA1KhgHdRG2AY5fjPIQymm9QmQzuAYhSGliBZQAp txiw DfEhRAXsXMHVJWFWZYqCaY/igqTvG5qejzKITUqlqjVCRTEAuKY02Gr4VEbgW9MbUsqKlWR5iv/wAvy2AKqygMRuUIK7Ei74D1/L8WoLTDKVRD8JDIUP8AdKEk/TGreIqBEaw0yICn5g6t7enfFTo8LAUGhSFGoTzujsrkndmVYVjueYEX2GNvEa08lladevSSrWQhS4p00Z2Y2VY6gSbW5T3wFj41mKwSlUo0lqI3LWVplViQ8qCSFIIIg/FPScVbQlWsKdOv5PmMJpNJZXUFlenVVuXf4W3sLTGBuD LlzL1Mu1JzRJ0O5IKHUPhKm5n632m2IXK5WjXIoZANBIZlpBlXT01Hlv0HsTAM4Brln4hQqBKjK4IEjyy1FhEEyINMz2BHXSN8NmzeVqoKeYp0UJfSi1tFSmWiQKZJ7AwDpNjbHnnjvxpUp1E8lqtJ9MVKNWkkEEyDKswiJFjjTLeLcnxBVpZpWy9T4Q6DVTbazrBMfWP1DAXuvwGnRZvLyaIGUgNTIMf9ekJvsCNiPdplC5RSacEgSDEg9Rv3x55navE8jlx5FUPl1 B0JrgjYAs10BEcsR0BwnXx7noH7gmw6Ht6AD7YC71cm/kimzNEzMECTtKjcTeDJv1iMDvltPMSrMAo5UYA7dxpPU9cGftzEBrFSBIkWjUZJ7ERb0ONXVwrMhgnqVEXAEWHLEC46z2wAVXLVoJRim8RMC35YgRba/TA ZasNDB23FhP5muVBMiCRb0GCslm2BiQUM2jfSSNwY3G/XV7YObSys06SYWAGLXBm4Nhvfa ArNanUCsysx02IPMCVB3kXJ6Gd7Y71MsXYsGXSGIDRYLuCbxtG2HeYzFFAeV2AgddLAyZAU3YEb3M6dpBxrm3BplVUaY2AAgcywCd4Ag n1wCpkVGBBkixj0kGADbtecbVWtGkhGJX81h0MTYAC846V8wLSAYG8/Ed2MLaxHzvgLMJqIAcoJDGwYMGEkMJ79ekYDunCqT06brpAKMJNyUUwskX3AJgwY WC EUloElKVN2nZ1LBBfluRYy323wsQMrSxcU1Gn4rKQTGll2DCd ww6y6aoIMq0EKwI2My0C1vUCROA6ZnPBuby0pgXKqAJi mDyiTHXqdsd3z1JU0qrazykiqw6SZXvY3HQb4FyNRagchWBQdVcT8JJUGDpJgTF4xzziq5In0LbQVuLGxN1 bYDkuYYhmVCARZSdgZNpibWvtHfBDpUF/LNviDAEAQDN7iPQdcCZkm6MyDlBmZNyfi/hBBHz WD8tnENNQy8wGkguwkjbTO43IkjbAC1n0FUiwJuAAIWCCO249cDsKgaVAabCbFQZ6Rcx/MbxhrkvK1NZ5ew3PKtok9bk77R2wqzWgMzB22sDJABOmeY o7 m Aj9oDKZDW5SADyzf4ja9rYW5pB8batrXsBvfrG/wAsE0s2NBgKymYJnaok9BhcHJmQsONBQmbXJk9AYIwAHEs2yC0lTEFZkA7au1/p9sCLmaqg6uQyoB3IlNQBg7wLAHc mO7PRDstQ/uQlgBvIiSVudo/xYb1cqlRAuktTLKSTP5ZE7X5SbekYCo8ToVGYkKDYSduixqk2Pp2x1yHCTUqmksljAUBJ1aoGkGIBuI9tsWXOZan5ruFQsTGuTs36u8D4Qew7YP4Kz081Sr0k83TcUwjESQF1SonVE3wA58GU/Lr/vadVqWlqqoTqphW0wDp0E7hgD064XLSYslHLqWZ4VRu7dLdoEn0xZOIk5bL/s4UipmCDXMljTXenTN4BmWb0Kg mcLy1QUK1RZWqxTLqxkPS1hmcCbqdKqtrwbDAJ81kqmXqlHRVBME qTygidR9QRcdMVnO IHpNZSV5lBbYi4MTub9dpOLFx tVWqVLjT5a1KcKQGU6lBUOosSpiVB5fWSlr1kvGgLP6ZEyAGIgnVM3wAy5ks2um7rrYKoLDUp1fmt8Kgi4AF9rYNo5piDq1SSADHxQY1G2kEkdekbYj/h6ZZaS1NYaqWeZBIEaFL9wWbVI20j5DUz53LUSQWiZMzESCR2nqNvQ4A3iBR1Uqj ZdmAFwVMXOwuTsbzvtgvLrKBlBEqNKmx5f1gWYs9zM7mN8BZmmqpTRKeoJdZk9CIIXrqk26x2xlBgNUHTEfEVBbfqbEDt1j0wBtF1HNCjywxA63uQe4JXp9emDvDVXy3qMqBC5IZoM6QZB7WmJPUdbYQ0s1zEgjlsYLErBFoEgmJsRa HvDMwACYALRY2LC5ljpmbi0mNOAtPEuKXUimyNIgxCPAJA5j3g7xH0PDN0aufDKRqIE XBKKW2sTFhI1dQcI61VHZWMnTBI1cpi 3r67mPTHoPhHMU/LAUrG5Npn4jqI9SbTacB5/T8L1ci/mhXGsaGpEyrbbFPUFheRqwzOecm2pSLbRBIvHLc2n/wAYB8W/i5UWo1PKUaZpqY8yqpOv1VJEL2JmfTCzgvjD9rJFRAlUcx0HlZQb6FYmGvteRPbAPM3kKVfkzUVWWQDoXXpJtDIRfp9Jg7rKfhtKTKaNaugUamJIkyYACixWAdo33wyoMHMRzxsJBEwekWkDr1xvnGG51DaYBIJiQYJHc9ABG3XAB8OylKnVp1qeYqUFIIqCkrs1SCeZwqlLSOdhERvj0AcQyycoRe/wqN77ESN8UjhbaWco4DGGqKAxLG/L oL06fMWwUeGqZPkUHkk63UFmJMkkA656oyyWIk7GRHNuCQJje9unfBFI8hUCAQCZvpidp9z9sB065YzTZlEgESO95J6lbehONalNyC6s51RZ5tcjVJ6bmD0OAwVGVTzdSAQoAMyJFt7j5e N8s9RwCytHQkjXYmDIG95 mOVSoCRIUupmzRzRfpEmBvgmhpBBDc080giAL2mZAJA9dQwBdJURe0ixa4k9bWn2wp4eWXLlWYseWGY8wQqTB66pDd98O8ukgk/QTF97b9MV/jA8oVNBEO1gV2JEnVeDNyZjfAc2qtEVFsCxBvpkxpnbpq37DAFbNgcxMabcskwL/Dtt1gfPGn7VpRw0qN2AkFp5IjsCSD9emAqeaIZgHBtpgm8RIgmLAjf1jrgG1GmKi60 JhaSSJbsswD1i0QMGUMy5po7OUVpWsQGDSvNKhh ggDrqHYHAnDcq pWYFQxBZVHxEWMx1BuNwSI64eLliBCKaotpG2kjsx2MEz88BCcrBTTAB5gSQWZyL3A6COsnSTOFmbq6mDKNJjSeZbAEiTqEHsevMO2HWUyTXapOuAArEhVBIEBQLz6zfGZgoQCqKGBidVxpMwBIMS3tfAVjiWVkAU3Nlg7M5sdICJMwTNtoEEQcE5 myQ1RH0sCSwbZ0AaGBiLAgA3kT0wRmsrl1cM1ISCQGA5l0DVHVSNK6u1j7YIyuTQBjTqNEyRaDygcwHQw1hucAPkq qggVtQIBUAECDp2A3gEW9PTC pmnpVXYUyVMfFFxqHra6gGf1d8O89QpKFcOxYxJ0nkWwAkCT09BthXmMwgkrBgGfimbENtEW/8RgFwZkJ5QNRgAwTe4/kfnjudMHWHk3YjVYg2IGxEFZnqPfAmZqk8zEkAWBJAJPz6EkziEzJqIVHwgyJFysbzeb9PXAd H5NXYkz2vBNptBEXm8envgpEklRpAEwb9SOg2a1osb4VZF6oMGOT4rw0SDLCP8Acj5E03fUwC7nl9gLLpA0gR3v9RgJqotMA6lZRys25gfrBjrqjpbvhxw2q9kWt5aC4KEjsIa4npBNrHfbCPLuZaZKkwQQZAPp2tMjrvgguCT qyx36j2tb5 uA9Cy eK5cLRqtVqpZndgzAgwQCRM9tNrdJnAVLNrRLmgIquytUWpJDX1FryRNz3MmLjFKy ZFNmYNFR1A5SRIB9NrQb9vTEcT49U0yZYBSTIlgT2be5G8HoOmAsPjrLvmEp1qjBWZhSEqNIlWuhYBtJMcpnYnecVHhvB7tU1I9OkwKtzL5uptJbSoJCghhcAbkWvg3N8d1MQp1KjlSEYH4rhkkgIDJEzG 0Yx JuBTBGjX 71GBNMAG3KwM66igAQZi8zgAauWFaq1aqzGqV5SWMKFHwoQwjad95thnk/C6mlUYNrrLBAVrqpYFxBhdGo2NiJ3NxjouSK0qtSo4kEmnTENrAAAZY6NFjAO4gYHTNaQYOptioAltRvqv8N17DY9MAvytIKCjjy3Ukc8husiTub29h6SJnMo1nrAMJ5tFgvpzH4bbdzPuZmKxAZwfgMMpAMagzKQelwbRe2D F HquaDFSCANOrWAF3aYIPQ9jt64BZT4SazrTy2lBVkMSxYkfu2LK1z Y27N1tB3EuAfsbBSBUETqDR3kMs8oiekGMDfsNWmdVGoxKEKNSEKsadVls1w1wYkjbHXjnGnzNVabUwNICOwJvUbpe8ESPrJ3GA34UKeoI4hmmRyyBABmAT/v1OO ZznkMU5nDoyJcqy8pAKxsb2/ztgHKZfUUdWiZn4t7ixPsBa32w8rUqFQqWUlkgA6ZjTG/ToOnzwHnWSyozBKDWdRJFQhrGxhrxJA RvOLRwPgOmkK9QBRQRwr/8AuF9QWmyH 8wjcyPlY6XCUNIgLS82xJLAFuYSsq1yASJPWTecD8VyOZqKFVgFBlVVLMRIlgSdNov/AAnvgFHC KGq9TSAWUFyw JjGxSSSvQ79Rh/kTJIbUWEAzIEHqFJvt26nAtLh6J8JChxpIKkORHxG28EzaJj1wRwrIsospVNRBBAKki5IIkQQRfuLzvgGNNINoiYgCGM2n4pAsQO0bYHNfTy6maLarifkRaNvliM8HUipsEUrCAsTHUACCNXePscAOa7ElcrIndokxYk36nAf//Z


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2018)

http://daysgoneby.me/oklahoma-2/


----------



## ndynt (May 23, 2018)

Wonderful thread, especially the links.  Even though my tablet fights with "Doraville and the Hackenberg Family".  Interesting but a very slow read.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the link, Bea.  So this is how the name _Sooners _came about!?!



> *Historic land rush*
> 
> President Harrison opened the approximately 1.9 million acres to white settlement. As a means of quickly distributing the land to white settlers, he designated the first historic land rush.  At noon on April 22, 1889, the future setters would literally be in a race to claim free land, first come, first served. In an unprecedented move, under the provisions of the Homestead Act, single women and widows could be homesteaders the same as men. It is estimated that several hundred women made the 1889 land rush.
> 
> ...




Some maps...


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

Attorneys and surveyors in front of U.S. Land Office, Round Pond, Oklahoma Territory, January 1894


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2018)




----------



## ndynt (May 23, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


>


Interesting, though upsetting map, Nancy.  Has anyone read "Killers of the Flower Moon" ?
https://www.npr.org/2017/04/17/5239...-to-kill-native-americans-for-their-oil-money


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> http://daysgoneby.me/oklahoma-2/



Of all the nerve and how sad to use the photographic image of the native man who's lands were taken by the settlers and sold off.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

ndynt said:


> Interesting, though upsetting map, Nancy.  Has anyone read "Killers of the Flower Moon" ?
> https://www.npr.org/2017/04/17/5239...-to-kill-native-americans-for-their-oil-money



On the map I visited that tiny little gray section of Oklahoma that is owned by or returned to Indians. It's the capitol of the Creek Nation. They have their own police dept called Creek Nation Lighthorse Police, their own hospitals, court systems, etc.

Also visited Fort Sill and Geronimo's grave. People still leave dream catchers, smudge incense, etc. (June 16, 1829-February 17, 1909). He was a prominent Native American leader of the Chiricahua Apache.


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2018)

Farmer Judy gets a tractor in her final film for MGM, "Summer Stock" (1950).

Judy Garland - Howdy Neighbor


----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2018)

Pikes Peak, Colorado, U.S.A.

"Believe It or Not, Someone Once Homesteaded Atop Old Pikes Peak" 

In 1889, a homestead claim for the summit of Pikes Peak was filed by Dr. Alfred G. Lewis, physician and mayor of Manitou Springs, CO. Soon after, he built a log cabin near the signal station*[SUP]*[/SUP]* to satisfy part of the homesteading requirements. He attempted to fulfill the agricultural requirements by hauling dirt to the summit to plant corn, wheat, oats and potatoes, which had no chance of growth. His aspirations were never to operate a real farm, but rather to sell donuts and coffee to tourists. His “lunch counter” operation continued for five or six years, however, Dr. Lewis' homestead claim was eventually denied by the Dept. of Agriculture.  The land was sold to Zalmon G. Simmons, inventor and founder of the Simmons Beautyrest Mattress Company, who financed and built the cog railway to the summit of Pikes Peak in 1891.

*[SUP]

*[/SUP]*The first structure to stand atop Pikes Peak was a two-room stone building, the Army's Pikes Peak Weather Observatory.  It was dedicated on Oct 11, 1873, and abandoned in 1888.






Sources: _The Colorado Springs Gazette-Telegraph_,  Oct 18, 1964 (headline); Historic Manitou, Inc.; _Manitou Springs_, by Deborah Harrison, Arcadia Publishing Co, 2003; Pikes Peak America's Mountain ; Manitou and Pikes Peak Railway ; and Colorado Springs Gazette

_Breaking News:_ _"As of March 15, 2018, the Broadmoor Company, current owner of the cog railway, has ceased operations for the foreseeable future. They state the entire infrastructure needs to be replaced and/or upgraded; this includes the rails, the ties, and the passenger cars."_  

http://www.krdo.com/news/top-stories/future-cloudy-for-pikes-peak-cog-railway/716057923 (won't link, cut and paste)


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2018)

It's hard for me to realize that the settlement of the western states was not that long ago, my mother was born in 1918.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 28, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>


Missed this the first go 'round cause I didn't realize it was a video.  Great pictures and music.  I can't imagine living like that, but I guess you would be so busy you wouldn't have time to think about it.  If you could stick it out, it was probably well worth it in some parts of the country.  Thanks, Meanderer.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 28, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's hard for me to realize that the settlement of the western states was not that long ago, my mother was born in 1918.


Me too.  Heck, the Civil War wasn't all that long ago. I remember when the last Civil War Vet died.  My grandfather was born in 1870.


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Me too.  Heck, the Civil War wasn't all that long ago. I remember when the last Civil War Vet died.  My grandfather was born in 1870.


 
I've also thought this way; my father was born in 1918 also. 

When we were kids watching cowboys on Sat. morning TV, it really wasn't that long ago....


----------



## ndynt (May 28, 2018)

Interestingly, there were several homesteading acts that took place in Montana from 1862 through the late 1920's. 
http://montanakids.com/history_and_prehistory/Frontier_Life/act.htm


----------



## NancyNGA (May 30, 2018)

(Oops, original photo here was a duplicate)

Logan County, Kansas


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 22, 2018)

Homesteaders had Chia Pets, too.......... who knew ?


----------

